# Wood framed stairs with slate being installed over durarock



## tbz (May 23, 2012)

Hello all,

I was reviewing a project this afternoon and have a photo of a stair flight with landing the landing, treads and risers will be covered with durarock and then slate.

We would be manufacturing railings for the location, we did not do the site work in the picture.

I have a few concerns only because I have never worked on wood framing with slate, what are your feelings on this or should I say can  you provide me with some insight.

The wood is pressure treated and sits on I am told an estimated 8" of concrete?

Thanks in advance - Tom


----------



## steveray (May 23, 2012)

Shouldn't be much different from a kitchen floor w/ slate on it from a code standpoint.....looks beefy enough to handle a higher dead load....although I don't see anything holding up the landing (post or pier)....


----------

